# Good Morning America does Oriskany



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class=article-headline><DIV class=clear><DIV class=article-headline><H1>"Good Morning America Weekend" to Feature the Oriskany</H1><DIV class=article-bodytext>

?Good Morning America Weekend? will take viewers on an underwater tour of retired aircraft carrier USS Oriskany Sunday, April 27, on the ABC network (WEAR-TV3).<DIV class=articleflex-container><DIV class=articleflex>The feature will be the first of a series dubbed ?Weekend Adventure,? which also includes other U.S. destinations, such as El Capitan in Yosemite National Park. 

The Oriskany feature is expected to close the show on Sunday.

MBT Divers hosted the film crew, and staff member Scott Bartel led them on a narrated tour using underwater audio equipment.

The dive explored depths to about 120 feet and included some of the more popular sites visited by recreational divers such as the carrier?s bridge, the captain?s cabin and the primary flight control area.

In addition to viewing the historic ship, the Good Morning America feature will allow viewers to see a variety of underwater inhabitants of the world?s largest artificial reef. 

?Good Morning America Weekend? is a national newscast broadcasting from 7 to 8 a.m. each Saturday and Sunday on the ABC network, WEAR-TV.</DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=clear></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you missed it on TV, you can catch it on the Good Morning America website.

Felix


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished watching it....was great guys!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job :usaflag :clap :clap


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the link to the video. Scott did an amazing job. What most people don't realize is that this clip is made up of primarily Scott's video that he has been shooting over the last two years on the Oriskany. 

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=4734265


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very cool guys. You guys are National TV stars now.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *spearfisher (4/28/2008)* What most people don't realize is that this clip is made up of primarily Scott's video that he has been shooting over the last two years on the Oriskany.


So if this is made up, primarily, of footage from the last two years, would newer footage show more fish on the rig or is it pretty much the same?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This was a mix of footage shot that day, plus a lot of Scott's footage shot over the last two years. There is definitely more marine life on it now then there was when it first went down.


----------

